# CONTEST: Get your lawn on the Milorganite bag!



## WBrown999

Just saw this on Twitter: Milorganite is having a contest. Submit a picture of your lawn, and you could be featured on the bag of Milo for a year! You also receive a year supply of Milo! Pretty neat opportunity for you lawn pros :thumbup:



Here is the link to post your submission!


----------



## ABC123

Well that's great, free t-shirt too.


----------



## j4c11

Time to get another bottle of blue marker dye.


----------



## Ware

j4c11 said:


> Time to get another bottle of blue marker dye.


 :lol: @Redtenchu


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get another bottle of blue marker dye.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: @Redtenchu
Click to expand...

 :crying:


----------



## g-man

How are they defining a year supply?

Edit: 20 bags and you pick them up.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> How are they defining a year supply?


Probably per their bag labeling of what?.....four times a year.

*When to Apply	Application Rate
Memorial Day, end of May	36 lbs per 2,500 sq ft
July 4th, Canada Day	36 lbs per 2,500 sq ft
Labor Day, early September	36 lbs per 2,500 sq ft
Thanksgiving, mid November	36 lbs per 2,500 sq ft*


----------



## WBrown999

g-man said:


> 20 bags and you pick them up.


So not an enormous prize, but still mega bragging rights to have YOUR house on the bag for all of us plebs to admire.

Not to mention, you get to be in a Lawn Care Nut video.


----------



## WBrown999

Would also be a good opportunity to wear a TLF shirt during the vid and get some more exposure


----------



## ryeguy

Bout time LCN and milo teamed up.


----------



## stotea

Well that's not really fair. We far-northerners barely get a month of growing weather!


----------



## crunk

Here's the link https://www.milorganite.com/testimo...videodescription&utm_campaign=lawncarenut2018

You get a free shirt, hat, or rain gouge for entering. I picked the camo hat. I got the info from a lawn care nut video on YouTube 



I'm not a big fan of the smell or price, but it seems to work pretty good.


----------



## social port

Free shirt for entering? Now I'm interested. I wonder if they give preference to non-striped lawns.


----------



## MarkAguglia

I submitted my testimonial....... last week. &#128518;&#128532; I chose and received the rain gauge, it is really nice!


----------



## chrismar

Can I use OceanGro and pretend it's milo?


----------



## crunk

MarkAguglia said:


> I chose and received the rain gauge, it is really nice!


That's quick


----------



## pennstater2005

Another thread going on about this.......https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2602&sid=50087d3471c4b54696a3e7d8d03d2d33

@Ware might want to merge?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I entered and submitted some pictures. Pretty sure I might not wind up on the bag, but a shirt is always cool. I like the retro stuff.


----------



## SGrabs33

Colonel K0rn said:


> I entered and submitted some pictures. Pretty sure I might not wind up on the bag, but a shirt is always cool. I like the retro stuff.


I submitted a descent pic for a free t-shirt


----------



## kds

Heck, I'll submit a crappy pic as long as I get a t-shirt...


----------



## Killsocket

I will see if they send me the free item if I send them a snow covered lawn photo...


----------



## ABC123

Killsocket said:


> I will see if they send me the free item if I send them a snow covered lawn photo...


You have till the end of May to submit, I'm about 60% greened up today thanks to it being 80 in Minnesota this week.


----------



## FRD135i

Just to see if I can get free swag I should submit my current dirt lot


----------



## Killsocket

ABC123 said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if they send me the free item if I send them a snow covered lawn photo...
> 
> 
> 
> You have till the end of May to submit, I'm about 60% greened up today thanks to it being 80 in Minnesota this week.
Click to expand...

Yes! I might actually mow very soon!


----------



## SCGrassMan

kds said:


> Heck, I'll submit a crappy pic as long as I get a t-shirt...


Side note I have nearly the same mower as you, but mines the vXa. I just found a tuneup kit if you ever need it on Amazon - https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B014V2O8K0

It has the blades, the air filter, oil, and a spark plug for like $41 shipped.


----------



## ABC123

Got the shirt and sticker today.


----------



## crunk

Got my hat + sticker.


----------



## wardconnor

Oh crap.... I need a shirt or a hat... I need to enter.

Does that hat come with a yankees logo on it?


----------



## crunk

wardconnor said:


> Oh crap.... I need a shirt or a hat... I need to enter.
> 
> Does that hat come with a yankees logo on it?


No NY logo, but definitely enter. Your lawn looks a lot better than the one one the bag now. 
If you win, Milorganite better put a disclaimer on the bag that breaks the bad news to potential customers that they need to buy a reel mower to make their yard look like the picture on the bag


----------



## J_nick

Well I entered. I just want the shirt


----------



## pennstater2005

J_nick said:


> Well I entered. I just want the shirt


Same!


----------



## SGrabs33

Got mine today. I wish there was some color on the logo but it was free so Who cares.


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> Got mine today. I wish there was some color on the logo but it was free so Who cares.


Sweet! Now where to put the sticker?


----------



## TulsaFan

From the picture I sent them, I was expecting the rain gauge, hat, and t-shirt as a condolence for the sad state of my yard.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Looks like they are giving away their old stock since it isn't "organic" nitrogen anymore...


----------



## Anthony Drexler

So stoked, I submitted a losing testimonial, and photo.

Good luck!


----------



## massgrass

Got my rain gauge today. No idea where to put the sticker though...


----------



## TulsaFan

Check out the reviews on Home Depot for Milorganite...You might find your pictures there..."This image was submitted as a sweepstakes entry."


----------



## kds

Awww man another black shirt. Black shirts must be all the rage in 2018, because that's what every shirt is printed on this year it seems like. Kinda stinks since black shirts get so hot in the summer and all the dog hair shows!


----------



## crunk

I know it's not good to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I will anyway. The "Camo trucker cap" isn't camo or trucker. It is a cap though. This is a deal breaker. I have decided that I will not allow them to use my lawn on the bag.


----------



## DJLCN




----------



## Killsocket

That was easy! Thanks Milorganite!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got the sticker and a black shirt today. Hooray, it fits!


----------



## J_nick

Got my shirt and sticker today. I love free stuff, now I need to go clean off a spot on the Earthway


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Milorganite shirt landed today.


----------



## Steverino

I got my hat and sticker today also. Very nice in quality hat, too.


----------



## PHXCobra

Put in for it. Won't win but I'll take the shirt/hat and rain gauge.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Son of a gun why didn't I see this sooner!
Edit. Made it just in time. Hope I get a shirt.


----------



## chrismar

Got my shirt and sticker yesterday. Sweet!


----------



## dtillman5

I feel like a traitor but everywhere was out of Milo. I put down some Lesco 6-3-0 biosolid fert before I checked the mail. Smallest prill I've ever seen, said greens grade. Then I checked the mail and Got this nice surprise, Milo shirt and sticker!


----------



## dacoyne

I entered a few weeks ago for the free shirt. Asked for a medium and they send me a 2x, anyone want it?


----------



## pennstater2005

The shirts are good quality. I like mine.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Got my shirt in. Going to put 3 bags down this weekend.


----------



## wardconnor

Sbcgenii said:


> Got my shirt in. Going to put 3 bags down this weekend.


You hang up your tee shirts?

Should I be doing this?

I always feel left behind in the hottest new trends.


----------



## skiwhe

I know many of us in here entered the Milorganite Bag contest. While I did not win, I did make the top 100 lawns and it is in a large part due to the help I've got from you guys and LCN. I also saw a number of other Lawn Forum folks in the top 100! I wonder how many of those top 100 are within our midst. Maybe you could share your photos/stories here.

This is an updated photo of my backyard submission to Milorganite.


----------



## pennstater2005

Where did you see the results? Do you have a link?

I moved this to the General Discussion forum as both warm and cool season members entered including myself!


----------



## Ware

Looks like there will be one more video in this series, but wanted to link these up.

@wardconnor made the Day 8 video. :thumbsup:

Did any other TLF members make the cut?

There weren't many warm season or reel low lawns. :crying:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155996967212562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155999205937562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156003111847562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156003034582562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156005249662562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156007529447562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156009760557562






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156011916447562


----------



## skiwhe

skiwhe said:


> I know many of us in here entered the Milorganite Bag contest. While I did not win, I did make the top 100 lawns and it is in a large part due to the help I've got from you guys and LCN. I also saw a number of other Lawn Forum folks in the top 100! I wonder how many of those top 100 are within our midst. Maybe you could share your photos/stories here.
> 
> This is an updated photo of my backyard submission to Milorganite.


I didn't see this original thread. Thanks to whoever moved my post over from Warm Seasons to General Discussion. I should have checked here first.


----------



## pennstater2005

skiwhe said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of us in here entered the Milorganite Bag contest. While I did not win, I did make the top 100 lawns and it is in a large part due to the help I've got from you guys and LCN. I also saw a number of other Lawn Forum folks in the top 100! I wonder how many of those top 100 are within our midst. Maybe you could share your photos/stories here.
> 
> This is an updated photo of my backyard submission to Milorganite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this original thread. Thanks to whoever moved my post over from Warm Seasons to General Discussion. I should have checked here first.
Click to expand...

No problem. Congrats on making the top 100!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I did see @Ware's lawn on Milorganite's FB page about a month ago. Did you see it John?


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> I did see Ware's lawn on Milorganite's FB page about a month ago. Did you see it John?


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see Ware's lawn on Milorganite's FB page about a month ago. Did you see it John?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Awesome.


----------



## zinger565

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see Ware's lawn on Milorganite's FB page about a month ago. Did you see it John?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome.
Click to expand...

Now we just need @Ware to stripe in a giant TLF logo to his lawn...


----------



## Ware

Here is the last video...

https://www.facebook.com/Milorganite/videos/10156014070952562/


----------



## chrismar

Well would ya look at that! I'm @ the -0:17 mark on the last video!


----------



## Ware

chrismar said:


> Well would ya look at that! I'm @ the -0:17 mark on the last video!


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## kds

I don't know if Phil is a TLF member, but he is winning at life.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0QEmg9qQCI


----------



## g-man

That's a pretty cool looking lawn.


----------



## steensn

Came here to post that video, that is one heck of a lawn!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I tell ya what, LCN makes a great video.


----------

